# time of the month



## Zoe_baby (Jul 2, 2012)

Heya

just wondering do u girls take anything when your on.

I find it extrenely hard to train in the week im on due to i suffer from pains regardless if i just lay in bed and eat chocolate. Feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zoe_baby said:


> Heya
> 
> just wondering do u girls take anything when your on.


the fuking p1ss usually


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Zoe_baby said:


> Heya
> 
> just wondering do u girls take anything when your on.
> 
> I find it extrenely hard to train in the week im on due to i suffer from pains regardless if i just lay in bed and eat chocolate. Feeling sorry for myself


I could have sworn you were exposed as a fake account last time you were on.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Hahaha! Painkillers or man the fook up

ROFL

Is this real?!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Musclegirl said:


> Hahaha! Painkillers or man the fook up
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Is this real?!


Nah think she got banned for trolling


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Haha!

Some of her posts seem a bit odd....


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Some months I find it hard to train when it's my time of the Month depends on the pain really some months I don't even notice it and other I want to stab someone lol


----------

